

A Reddit Co-Founder's Devastating One Line Takedown of Facebook - darklighter3
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/a-reddit-co-founders-devastating-one-line-takedown-of-facebook/277386/

======
huntedsnark
Reddit can be a cesspool too, just in different ways.

